# atm withdrawal problem



## seantheman (2 Sep 2007)

jusy been online to view my boi 365 a/c. was in glasgow last weekend and was making an atm withdrawal, pressed in my pin,atm asked how much,i entered £200, atm said request was being processed, got no money and atm returned card. i assumed i did something wrong repeated the process but this time it paid out.problem is it appears as two withdrawals on my statement.has anyone got advice on my best course of action. how can i prove i didn't get first payment. would the atm show an excess in relation to withdrawals?


----------



## Scanner (2 Sep 2007)

Hi,
I wouldnt worry about it.  There will be an automatic correction to your account when the ATM is balanced.

Rgds
Scanner


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2007)

Personally I would follow that up rather than assuming that it will sort itself out automatically. Contact your own bank first.


----------



## PM1234 (2 Sep 2007)

This happened to me last week and it rectified itself.  I rang my branch just to make sure though!


----------



## seantheman (2 Sep 2007)

thanks for the replies guys .think i'll ring the bank in the morning just to be on the safe side


----------

